# 2-family grounding electrode conductor installation



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The house I just did had (1) water main and (2) meters. I connected my GEC once within 5' of where it entered the house, and then once each at the "load side" of the water meter. Did I do this right? The conductor is continuous but did it need to be? Ground rods were supplemental.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The house I just did had (1) water main and (2) meters. I connected my GEC once within 5' of where it entered the house, and then once each at the "load side" of the water meter. Did I do this right? The conductor is continuous but did it need to be? Ground rods were supplemental.


Sounds okay to me.Remembering that the GEC is only for aberrant voltages that may occur on your system the wire ...being continuous, is better.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The house I just did had (1) water main and (2) meters. I connected my GEC once within 5' of where it entered the house, and then once each at the "load side" of the water meter. Did I do this right? The conductor is continuous but did it need to be? Ground rods were supplemental.


I don't believe the jumpers to the load side needed to be continuous.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't believe the jumpers to the load side needed to be continuous.


I agree with Dennis, only the GEC must be continuous. The bonding jumpers could be entirely independent. 

This is a great image showing the main bonding jumper, the single grounding electrode conductor and multiple bonding jumpers.









It also shows how you can use the steel frame of a structure as a bonding jumper.


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Is it bonded on the street side of the water meter? You said within 5 feet from where it enters the house.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Clarky said:


> Is it bonded on the street side of the water meter? You said within 5 feet from where it enters the house.


I believe he bonded the water lines where they entered the house and then jumped to the load side of the meter. Down here the meters are outside in the ground by the streets so we just bond within 5'


----------



## Clarky (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh I see, up here in the north country there inside the warm basements.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, I assumed it was overkill but it's in a town I've never worked in before and not all of the EI's are created equally (nor EC's for that matter).


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I have done dozens of two family homes and that is exactly how I do it...never been an issue with inspectors:thumbsup:


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Two meters, was the water main underground 10' of metal or CPVC?


----------

